
Diagnostic of an unexpected slowdown - craigkerstiens
https://rjuju.github.io/postgresql/2018/07/03/diagnostic-of-unexpected-slowdown.html
======
steventhedev
Why wouldn't pgbouncer work here? Are the connections all coming from the same
client with the same lifecycle?

~~~
Rjevski
Probably the software is garbage (especially since they don't even support a
recent version of Postgres) and does something that just _barely_ works with
Postgres itself, but completely explodes with PGBouncer.

------
trav4225
I'm a little confused. What does the author mean by "software editors"?

~~~
AstralStorm
Probably a less disparaging way of saying "code monkey" in a corporate dead
environment.

~~~
trav4225
ah, it looks like the post has been changed to read "software vendors".

------
noncoml
I thought github was running MySQL. Do I remember wrong?

~~~
theamk
The blog is hosted on github, but the post is about Oslandia.

